# VirtualBox, cdrom passthrough not working



## FreeMWP (Jan 13, 2012)

I can't make cdrom passthrough working in VirtualBox on amd64. When passthrough is disabled, the windows xp guest can read disk without problems, but when enabled, windows tells me that there is no disk inserted. vboxdrv and atapicam is loaded, added my user to the vboxusers group, and set the right permissions to my cdrom/dvd device. Furthermore the guest additions has been installed on the windows xp guest.
Is this a bug, or am I doing something wrong? Btw, cdrom passthrough is working perfectly out of the box, on my Openindiana host.


----------



## je33 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm having a similar problem. One thing I notice that may trip you up is what I think is an error in the Handbook section 23.3.3 where in the last code snippet that should be added to /etc/devfs.conf:
	
	



```
perm cd0 0600
..
```
I believe should read:
	
	



```
perm cd0 0660
..
```
After trying it myself, I ran across what may be the source material for section 23.3.3 on http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox that shows the 0660 perms I tried and believe to be correct.

Unfortunately the change does not fix the problem for me.  The CD still shows up as empty and VirtualBox whines about permissions.

Also if your kernel is pre version 205014, you'll need to rebuild with 
	
	



```
COMPAT_IA32
```
 as opposed to 
	
	



```
COMPAT_FREEBSD32
```

Hope this is some help. If you find the fix, please do, report it here as I'd really love to get my installation working.


----------



## FreeMWP (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you je33, but as I said, I'm already checked the permissions for the device, on a FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE. Tried with a Linux Mint as guest yesterday, and the drive show up, though with problems. Seems that Windows XP and Windows 7 are more problematic than Linux as guest. The strange thing is, that cdrom passthrough on a Opensolaris host works fine with a Windows guest.


----------



## FreeMWP (Jan 23, 2012)

I found the solution. I the BIOS, I changed my SATA controller from IDE to AHCI mode, and cdrom passthrough i VirtualBox started to work. The problem now, is that the version of VirtualBox in ports (4.0.14), has a tendency to crash when using passthrough. Therefore I installed VirtualBox-4.1.8 from http://www.redports.org, and it seems to work relatively well.


----------



## je33 (Jan 23, 2012)

Happy you got it going. Unfortunately, my install is still not working with my CD drives using AHCI from the get go. Still plugging away.


----------



## FreeMWP (Jan 24, 2012)

I think I was a little too fast, saying that passthrough now work. It's only partly working. When I try to rip DVD's with makemkv on a Linux guest, makemkv gives me some errors about wrong region code. That is very strange, because makemkv works perfect in a Linux guest on a Openindiana host.


----------

